

 Feedback on my startup's careers page? - jasoncrawford
http://barcodehero.com/careers

======
limedaring
I'm a big fan of Rapportive's careers page (disclaimer: I designed it).
<http://rapportive.com/jobs>

What we tried to do with Rapportive is give a good sense of the company and
how awesome they are in the first half, then go into the actual job
description in the second half. Lots of images, an interesting layout, etc.

As for your page, it's kind of non-engaging and hard to read. Shortening how
wide your paragraphs are (12-15 words per line) will help with readability.
Perhaps use a slightly off-white font color other than white. Add some images
of the people who work there and your office. Make everything more interesting
and eye-catching.

Good luck!

